# Not a "pet" but something we have to keep our pup away from



## jdb (Apr 19, 2014)

The snapping turtles are coming up from the pond to lay their eggs in our yard. I have to keep a tight grip on the leash when we're out for our early morning potty breaks!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

That is the scariest thing ever. It looks like giant zombie turtles are rising out of the ground. I didn't know they did that. Is it a normal thing in MA?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Yikes! They are huge.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Do your dogs dig the eggs and eat them? Do the turtles stick around the mounds, or do they lay the eggs and go back to the water? We don't have turtles in Alaska, so I don't know much about them.


----------



## jdb (Apr 19, 2014)

They come up to our yard in the early morning at the end of May/beginning of June (doesn't coincide with the lunar calendar, so I'm not sure what the signal is for them to do it, but it's only a day or two that we'll see them) to lay their eggs. They only stick around long enough to lay the eggs, and then they head back to the pond. It's crazy to see! The first year we lived here, one mama found her way into our pool area, and in the pool. My husband had to get her out of the pool and back to the pond. So scary! Here's a pic from that, and another of them laying eggs. This is our first puppy, and he hasn't had a chance to dig and eat them... yet. But since those are two of his favorite things to do, I'm sure he would love to if he got the chance!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

*That is quite the snapping turtle infestation you have there. Fiona steers clear of them thankfully, those things have an attitude problem. 
*









Glad my girl prefers sun turtles, she likes to take them for walks. Only 3 this year so far vs 19 last year. I mark them all and so far no duplicates.










Surprising any turtle nests get to hatch around here, always find them dug up by fox or coyote.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's a lot of turtles and those mommas are big girls.
Snapping turtles can be very hateful!

I live on the NC Coast, we have several types of Sea Turtles here. They lay their eggs along the beaches all along the Coast. Turtles are protected here. There are volunteers that regularly check the nests to make sure they're not disturbed.

There's also a big Sea Turtle Hospital here where injured Turtles are nursed back to health and released back into the Atlantic, it's pretty amazing.

When a large number of Turtles are being released to the Atlantic, it's a big event and the local TV stations cover it. Several hundreds of people usually attend to see them going back into the Ocean.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

When Tess was a puppy, we saw about 12 little ones that had just hatched on their way to the nearest water. She was fascinated, but stayed away. Even as babies they have an attitude..


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I have seen snapping turtles at our cabin in west-central Wisconsin... but whoa! They're way bigger out in MA!! My dogs go after EVERYTHING... last summer it was a porcupine, of course on a Sunday, so big bucks at the emergency vet. But, knocking on wood here... no skunks yet.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh my - we always used to see them around our fishing spots when I was a kid. There was always a story about a friend-of-a-friend's cousin who got his arm bitten off.  Cranky little suckers!


----------



## jdb (Apr 19, 2014)

They are definitely cranky, but luckily it's only a couple of days that they'll come up into our space. It's cool to see them laying their eggs, but I'm also glad to see them go. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Cool to have some fun with them too


----------



## jdb (Apr 19, 2014)

Ha! I loved the pic of your pup carrying the turtle for a walk! We had a couple painted in our driveway this morning as well.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

If you want a change from turtles and see some seals and devour some good seafood, head down to Ellisville harbor state park. Visit Rock Bottom seafood, a little hole in the wall restaurant is easy to pass by but one of the few that know what they are doing. Not to be missed, get the scallops!










Seal on the rock behind her head at the park...they can be as fiesty as snapping turtles though so tread carefully..




























Dog friendly all the time, a rarity on the south shore these days, no permit needed like in my town.

Myles Standish is fun too, you could get lost there easy. A quite solitude. Bike paths and stuff, camping, fun.

I guess I am off for a adventure after posting that, lol.


----------



## jdb (Apr 19, 2014)

Awesome!! Thanks so much for the tip! I can't wait to take him to the beach, and appreciate the heads up!


----------

